# Anybody taken a screwdriver to the woodwork ??



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all, Just bought a new bike rack for the back of the 534.
Top fastenings no problem as they are already fitted. Bottom bracket a different fitting to the one in place. No problem I say to myself - cushions off take a few screws out of ply sheet backing and Robert is your proverbial !
Wrong !! I took out the three long screws with cap fittings, plus a couple more on the top corners that look amateur fitted and no way can I get that panel to move and cannot find anymore screws. There are all sorts of brackets holding all the furniture together, but if I have to take the lot adrift forget it !! Scared to use too much brute strength in case.
Help please !

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Racking my brains*

Hello there,

What brand of rack are you trying to fit?
What type of brackets are already in-place?

Trev.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Trev,. It's a fiamma carry bike UL. the original lower bracket is pictured here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-39777.html

The UL has a 60cm L shaped bar to fit in the same position. I am toying with the idea of mounting it on top of the original bracket and run the bolts with the blue knobs right through. I am assuming that most of the weight is taken by the upper brackets with the lower load being more of a pivot into the van body (?)

Regards

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Screwdriver ?

SCREWDRIVER ?

REAL men use a chainsaw.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Will have to stay with a screwdriver and swear words 'cos I'm not strong enough to pull that string starter thingy on a chainsaw  

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bracket*

Hello Again,

Now am am flummoxed as I am not familiar with this type of fitting. When I first read your post, I thought is was that you had purchased a fiamma rack rather than a Fiamma for Hymers.

Our Eura has four ready fitted brackets the same as many Hymers that you simply hook the rack over and secure with bolts underneath.

I am at a blank,
Trev.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the trouble anyway, Trev. 
I have just finished work on it, trying out the 'make-do' method I mentioned ie bolting the L bracket to the top of the existing one and it seems sturdy enough. I have tried the two bikes on it and it took their weight np problem. Can't say the instructions help you much on actually using the thing, it must be an aquired skill lifting a heavy bike to shoulder height and lining the wheels up with the narrow trough when it is bent on wrapping itself round your neck !! I forsee many a happy swearing session to come.

Regards
Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

if you really do want to know the right way, please feel free to give Glenn Harris a call pn Monday.

Regards


Peter


----------

